# 30"



## BigJim (Nov 7, 2005)

Fished baffin with David Rowsey, he put me on this 30" as well as some other really nice fish. That guy can flatout fish. Caught this one on a bone spook jr. She was recycled.
http://www.davidrowsey.com/


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

dang............nice fish bro


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

very big good job


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Good job on a real nice fish!


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

Looks like the STAR may weigh in some heavy trout near Memorial Day.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Solid fish. My buddy and I are going with Rowsey in a couple of weeks and can't freaking wait.


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

Thats a HOG right there!!


----------



## Enviroman (Jul 20, 2005)

Another Baffin Special!


----------



## SUPERSAM (May 13, 2007)

Awesome fish buddy!


----------



## parker2 (Sep 8, 2005)

Great fish way to go!


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

THAt is one fine sow! No need to put a knife to a fish like that with so many eaters out there! Beautiful fish!

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## tejastroutkilla (Jun 5, 2007)

nice hog.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Heckuva fish. Congrats.


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

Very nice fish! Was it over 8 lbs? Star is comin up reaaal soon.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

nice


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice fish!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Very nice spec - any idea of the weight? When you fish with David you have fished with one of the best!


----------



## wedington (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice fish. I hope that Camelbak that you have on is full of whiskey and coke, its the only way to wade!


----------



## Duck (Feb 21, 2005)

Awesome fish - congrats!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Real nice pig! I need to look Rowsey up!


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Wow, that's a great fish. That bone spook jr. has been knocking out some big ones lately.


----------



## wingshooter (Feb 4, 2008)

Rowsey and I grew up together and I will say he will put on fish. He is going to work as hard as anyone can and get you a monster if there is one in that body of water.




Glenn


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Congratulations! That is a beautiful fish, was it your fist 30? I love it down there.


----------



## NattyArty713 (Jun 1, 2007)

Thats a trout!!!


----------



## Dan Palmer (Jun 6, 2006)

if your arms would have been about 4'" longer it would have looked like that phamtom spec that was 48" and 25 lbs that noone has been able to produce.


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

nice fish!!


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Awesome fish Jim congratualtions on a hog


----------



## ctmullet (Jun 7, 2005)

dont kid jimbo, i know that the guide caught it and your just using it to pose!!!!! 

jk. i'm booking a trip soon!!!!!


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

Awesome fish, congrats.



Jed


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

Great job Jim!! You should of had Jason in the pic with his mouth open!!


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

troutmanmike said:


> Great job Jim!! You should of had Jason in the pic with his mouth open!!


LOL! Rowsey was laughing hard when he saw my reaction when that trout hit my top water. I had this ole **** look to my face. Great times had by all.

Here is a pic of mine on that same trip. Video coming soon....


----------



## mikegio (Nov 26, 2006)

nice fish jason and jimbo! looks like cut mullet is the ticket! haha j/k


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Great job Jason! You have been catching some quality fish lately.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Great fish!


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

if your arms would have been about 4'" longer it would have looked like that phamtom spec that was 48" and 25 lbs that noone has been able to produce.
why do folks hold fish out like that? to make it look bigger ?
its big fish......good job.


----------



## BigJim (Nov 7, 2005)

surfsideperson said:


> why do folks hold fish out like that? to make it look bigger ?


Why Not?


----------

